# Trichomes in a cup



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 30, 2007)

I ran across this idea somewhere...can't remember where. If someone else knows drop a link. All I used was an 8 oz cup filled with very dry trash from my blue mystic and a few buds from my hashberry. I threw in a few screws, secured pantyhose over the top with rubberbands(3 layers, all I had was ultra sheer:hubba. Take the trash filled cup and shake it over a mirror like a salt and pepper shaker. This is some good stuff just remember, the longer you shake it the more leaf matter you'll have. I shook it about 10 times and collected that then shook my lil heart out and collected the rest. It's in my shoe as I write being pressed.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 30, 2007)

*I have seen this before also BBP but can't remember where. Be sure and let us know how it turns out.  *


----------



## Mutt (Aug 30, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> It's in my shoe as I write being pressed.



guess it gonna have a "pungeunt" odor too it  just a j/k
grab a pic and let us know how it turned out.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 30, 2007)

> guess it gonna have a "pungeunt" odor too it


Lol.





> grab a pic and let us know how it turned out.


Sure will.


----------



## HGB (Aug 30, 2007)

think i saw this in a search awhile back over at icmag  

seems to work dang good from what I saw

piccy's? :hubba: 

hash on


----------



## A.K. (Aug 30, 2007)

you should stick the leaf and bud in the freeezer before you do it so the Trichomes come off easier


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 31, 2007)

Heres a pic. It's a lil trashy but 





> shook my lil heart out


 Probably had something to do with it.


----------



## HGB (Aug 31, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> It's a lil trashy but



ya kinda


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 2, 2007)

isn't that referred to as "Keef"?

Doesn't your grinder collect it through a screen in the bottom? 
Mine does


----------



## AlienBait (Sep 2, 2007)

I've done that.  Works pretty well.  I used one of them mason jars with the two part lid.  To hold the pantyhose in place, I just used the ring part.  I also put a rubber ball in the jar to help with the agitation.

Here are some pics:


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey bombbudpuffa, did you get your idea from the item in the picture below? That is called "hash maker" and you can find it on the internet if you want. And anyway, your hash maker and Alien Bat's one will do the same job!!!! Very well done guys!!


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 2, 2007)

Why is it in your shoe??


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 2, 2007)

He wants to marinate it.  I wonder if its going to smell like the tongue of an old leather boot? or worse!  Just Kiddin

He wants to mash it all together into a hashball like substance.

Just take the keef and "garnishing" your weed with it? You don't need to walk on it for a week.  Same difference


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Sep 13, 2007)

:goodposting: I've been making the ISO hash that is very disapointing. This method looks like a generic version of some of the 70's turkish hash I used to pick up now and again. I may rig-up some type of metal plates and put in a vice to compress to a nice slab. Looking foward to trying this, will post pictures if every thing works out! Thanks a lot guy's for a very valuable post!!

*GROW JOURNAL*:watchplant: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 13, 2007)

man i was writing this big long thing about all these and hit a button on accident. DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  and now i gotta go to work.

well i guess i'll just have to keep u waitin till i get home


----------

